
The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Mathematics in the Natural Sciences - BerislavLopac
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-unreasonable-effectiveness-of-mathematics-in-the-natural-sciences#email-newsletter
======
nsajko
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20452008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20452008)

